# probleme de synchronisation horloge reseaux



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Mars 2001)

Bonjour, je n'ai jamais réussi à synchroniser l'horloge de mon mac par le biais du tableau de bord date et heure  en utilisant l'horloge reseaux, j'ai systematiquement un message d'erreur. de plus l'heure de mon ibook change régulièrement et se positionne très souvent en 1904!!!
j'oubliais de préciser que j'utilise mac os 9.1. Quequ'un a-t-il une solution?
merci d'avance.


----------



## MarcMame (13 Mars 2001)

Pour ton probleme de dates, il n'est pas impossible que tu ais un probleme de pile pour la NVRAM, verifie le avec cet utilitaire : http://download.cnet.com/downloads/0-10249-100-910690.html?tag=st.dl.10005-103-1.lst-7-7.910690 

En ce qui concerne la synchronisation d'horloge, comment te connectes tu ? RTC, Cable, ADSL, reseau entreprise ?
Il se peut que ton provider ait fermé l'acces à certains ports empechant la synchronisation de l'horloge.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Mars 2001)

Merci beaucoup pour cette réponse rapide, je viens de télécharger l'utilitaire et je testerais dès ce soir lorsque je serais rentré chez moi. concernant la synchronisation en fait j'essaie depuis +sieurs endroits. ici au travail (je bosse sur un g4) sur une ligne T1, de chez moi sur mon imac et ibook sur le cable, aucune de ces 3 machines ne se synchronyse. je me demande si ce n'est pas l'dresse du serveur apple qui est mauvaise?


----------



## SergeD (13 Mars 2001)

Dans le tableau de bord j'utilise l'adresse suivante:
Apple Europe (time.euro.apple.com)
je suis sur le câble Wanadoo et la synchronisation se fait sans problème.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Mars 2001)

merci beaucoup pour vos réponses.


----------



## Jeko (16 Mars 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par MarcMame:
*Il se peut que ton provider ait fermé l'acces à certains ports empechant la synchronisation de l'horloge.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Pour info, le port utilisé est le 123 (NTP).

Et pour avoir l'heure juste, rien ne vaut la précision Suisse  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







swisstime.ethz.ch (à ajouter dans le TdB)


----------



## Pierrot (16 Mars 2001)

Précis, précis, ça reste à voir... mais sympas, ça c'est sûr !

------------------
+
MacFervent
                   +


----------

